

U.S. Internet Advertising to Double to $42 Billion Over Next Four Years - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/07/data-us-internet-advertising-to-double-to-42-billion-over-next-four-years/

======
dpapathanasiou
To play devil's advocate, here's some short-term gloom on this topic:
[http://www.alleyinsider.com/2007/11/ad-
forecast-08-cautious-...](http://www.alleyinsider.com/2007/11/ad-
forecast-08-cautious-maybe-gloomy.html)

------
aswanson
I want a very large portion of that $42 billion. Should I set my login to
procrast for getting kicked off?

------
chaostheory
is that mostly from inflation?

